# Change default music player



## jaffo

Can anyone tell me how to change the default music player from "Music Player" to Google Music (Now Google Play)?

Or, is there some way to completely disable/remove the default Music Player software?

The reason I ask is because I recently got a new car - in this car I now have the ability to play music through the car's stereo through bluetooth. It works great. However, as soon as I select "bluetooth" as the source on my car stereo, my charge launches the default stock music player and starts playing from there.

I can stop it and launch goolge play - it'll play my music through the car stereo just fine. It is just mildly annoying that it defaults to the stock music player.

Thank you for any help!


----------



## JihadSquad

jaffo said:


> Can anyone tell me how to change the default music player from "Music Player" to Google Music (Now Google Play)?
> 
> Or, is there some way to completely disable/remove the default Music Player software?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I recently got a new car - in this car I now have the ability to play music through the car's stereo through bluetooth. It works great. However, as soon as I select "bluetooth" as the source on my car stereo, my charge launches the default stock music player and starts playing from there.
> 
> I can stop it and launch goolge play - it'll play my music through the car stereo just fine. It is just mildly annoying that it defaults to the stock music player.
> 
> Thank you for any help!


Download Google Play Music from the market. On removing the stock one, if you are rooted then Titanium should do the trick.


----------



## jaffo

JihadSquad said:


> Download Google Play Music from the market. On removing the stock one, if you are rooted then Titanium should do the trick.


I have downloaded the google play music from the market - i've been using it for quite a while.

I am rooted - running Tweakstock 1.4. How can I get rid of the stock player using titanium?


----------



## JihadSquad

jaffo said:


> I have downloaded the google play music from the market - i've been using it for quite a while.
> 
> I am rooted - running Tweakstock 1.4. How can I get rid of the stock player using titanium?


Go to the second tab, find the app (I think it is called music 1.0) and un-install it.


----------



## jaffo

Thank you! I didn't know that I could actually do that wit Titanium Backup. I've only ever used it to do backups.

I made a backup of the default music app first, then uninstalled it. Didn't seem to have any adverse effects so far. We'll see how it acts when I connect it via bluetooth to my car later today.

Tahnks again for your help.


----------



## jaffo

Just following up - when I got in my car and selected "bluetooth" as my audio source, my phone launched the google music player and started playing.

Exactly what I needed. Thanks again JihadSquad!


----------



## Droideka

Thanks, I have been annoyed by this ever since the new app was released. I thought about doing this, but wasn't sure it wouldn't bork the device somehow. Now I'm going to give it a try!


----------

